# can you add sealant to an old seal?



## abunari (Jun 27, 2009)

I just found a 90 gallon aquarium on craigslist for 80 bucks!! Don't notice any leaks yet but i did notice that the previous owner used a metal algae scraper and nicked some of the sealant that stretches away from the corners. Would it be ok to just put a little new sealant over these nicked areas to re inforce them or do i really have to remove the entire seal?


----------



## doughnut (Sep 26, 2009)

I don't know about just covering the nicks with new silicone(it would probably be fine for cosmetic looks I guess), but I would NOT try to seal a leak by going over the seal with more silicone and expect it to hold. If the surface isnt clean, it wont hold either. Not a professional...just my 02.

doughnut


----------



## abunari (Jun 27, 2009)

yea, i have had the tank filled for a few days now up 3/4 the way and no leaking yet. Im surprised but i guess the nicks on the edges of the seal do not impact the seal as much as i thought. i also had a 20 gallon glass tank given to me. the guy used it for a reptile that ate alot of the seal stretching out from the corners and to my surprise it still doesnt leak. Guess you just never really know what will happen..even a new tank could leak just as quickly and easily as an old one!

Thanks


----------



## Teammuir1 (Sep 15, 2009)

*Yes*

I have had great luck with resealing the joints... 
I have just cleaned very good with HOTT water.....
dried the seam and the old seal very well.. made sure 
I got any loose pieces off before applying the new Silicone
ONE NOTE..... buy some Blue Tape... the painting style
tape.... apply that to each side of the seal that your going to 
make... it will make a very clean line once you apply the Silicone.
REMEMBER to take off the tape before it Drys.. 
you should have no problems.

Ron


----------

